# Rental Apartment in Lisbon for a month, is this a good price?



## prisky

Ola

I am in Cascais now and looking for my next place. We want to go to Lisbon for a month. I found an apartment on homeaway. It is located between between Graça and São Vicente de Fora. It has 2 bedrooms and some rooms have views of the Tagus river.

They are asking for 950 Euros, non negotiable, which seems like a lot of money to me. 

My questions are: 1) is this a good area? 2) Is the asking price OK? 

I had a look on various short term rental sites and am struggling to find something under 1K for a month. Shouldn't Portugal be cheaper?

Please do let me know. If you have a property in lisbon please send me a PM. we need something from the 5th of March for a month.

I hope you can help me.

Obrigada!


----------

